

The Startup Check List - rameadows
http://spencerfry.com/startup-launch-checklist

======
wtvanhest
Great list.

You mentioned that you would model revenue, and that makes sense. You should
also model expenses. Subtract expenses from revenue per month and you will get
projected profit/(loss).

Add your losses up so you know how much money you need.

Obviously this is all magic, but modeling is not necessarily for use in
projecting future profit. Modeling is a great tool to understand your business
before things happen.

~~~
spencerfry
Totally agree. I should probably clarify that point to say that we looked at
both revenue and expenses. This is especially important if you plan to
bootstrap for some time as we do.

------
creativename
This is actually a little more in-depth than some of these types of lists get
into. I really liked some of the metrics tracking that they suggest adding in.
It's unfortunate that this is getting posted to HN, though, before their
actual site is live so that could check it out.

